# Flippinout



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I attended the ECST this last weekend and had the opportunity to meet Nathan, Flippinout, as he is known here on the forum. Nathan had a beautiful display set up with a number of his outstanding Naturals and exotic wood laminate slingshots. (check out the ECST thread to see pictures) To say I was impressed by his workmanship would be an understatement. I had to have one, and after trying a few at the range in Alverton I was hooked. His design includes a feature that I believe improves accuracy and that is, a slim waisted handle. Two other slings that I own have this same feature, my EPS's from Jim Harris and a board cut I made based on DH's Chalice.They all feel great in the hand. Nathans work is flawless, the laminations seem to just flow together in harmony with the wood. Finish is smooth but compliments each species of wood used. I shot some again today with it and I was impressed with how quickly I was comfortable with it and shooting as accurately as I can with my favorite shooters. I can't recommend his product enough, well thought out and executed designs by a craftsman that happens to be a world class shooter as well. I rate this slingshot an 11 on a scale of ten. Well done Nathan.
Philly


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Here Here Philly, yes his slingshots are flawless in his design and craftmanship. The photos on this forum do not show the true workmanship put into these well engineered, one of a kind cattys. These would be great for anyone to shoot or just add to there collection.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I will third that motion guys. I saw the display,the frames, and I flipped out







! Awesome workmanship,outstanding young man and is one heck of a shooter too. I bought mine it is called "The American Hardwood Classic Series". This one is a laminate of Beautifully grained Birdseye Maple on the surface,underneath on both sides is a 1/16" spacer formed from Cherry,the center is Black Walnut and the small palm swell just above bottom of handle is Oak with Southern Pine and if I remember correctly, the Pine was from a Sears Store front down somewhere near Nathan. Heck of a history and content for a little frame. A lot of work went into these. BTW,his frames come in three sizes too! Great work Flip!!!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review Philly, nice looking slingshot


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Philly, Flatband, and Eshot. I am glad they help you enjoy the sport evermore.

It was a real pleasure finally being able to put my frames into the hands of dedicated shooters while looking them in the eye and telling each slingshot's story.

The slingshot that Philly adopted was a favorite in the collection. All of the wood in this slingshot was harvested in the late 1800's in western NC. The wood spent it's first life as a barn on a farm in Cullowhee, NC. I was fortunate enough to be able to recover timbers from this barn several years ago. The core of the slingshot is black walnut, displaying a hard to find tight grain that only old growth wood can provide. The walnut is sandwiched by beautiful white oak that was perfectly plane sawn and full of the rich patina that only wood that has been exposed to the elements for nearly one hundred years can provide. Finally, the palm swells are of black cherry heartwood, displaying a gorgeous figure and rich color. 
It is a real looker to say the least and i am sure will provide Philly a lifetime of good service and hopefully generations to follow.









The slingshot that Flatband welcomed into his quiver was also of native north american hardwoods. The pine that Flatband was referencing is actually from the far north and was reclaimed from the original Sears and Robuck warehouse in Chicago, IL. The wood was harvested at the turn of last century in northern MN and to my best knowledge is locally referred to as Minnesota Pitch Pine. The wood is deeply colored and full of sap, displaying an unusually tight grain. As the wood ages, it will take on a honey colored patina bordering amber. It is exceptionally hard for a pine species and adds a nice vertical element/ contrast to the birdseye maple. 









I am so pleased that these slingshots went to good homes where i have no doubt they will be lovingly cared for, fed regularly, taken for walks, and made a permanent member of the family. I really enjoyed making them and getting them into your hands.

Thanks guys.

Nathan


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The only reason I didn't take Nathan up on his very generous offer to try out one of his slingshots is that I knew I would be hooked and unable to resist getting one. They are sooo lovely to behold and the large frame version fits me like it was custom tailored to my hand.
I'm currently doing my best to give up Starbucks so that I can someday buy a Flippinout slingshot (is this one still called the Roosevelt, or is that just the leather one?) and an EPS. Maybe Nathan and Jim can give me some shooting lessons, too


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

flippinout said:


> Thanks Philly, Flatband, and Eshot. I am glad they help you enjoy the sport evermore.
> 
> It was a real pleasure finally being able to put my frames into the hands of dedicated shooters while looking them in the eye and telling each slingshot's story.
> 
> ...


Nathan
I have mine from you that you sent me in the slingshot in the hat deal.
I love it.
Tom


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I mentioned somewhere else in agreement with the above that his work is stellar. I purchased the one below and didn't get a chance to shoot it at the tournament. I got in late Sunday 10 pm and was up until 3 am from the Redbull. So Monday morning, even though I was having a late start to work I had to band it up and shoot about 5 shots before I left for work. I could not, not shoot it before I left ,no matter how anxious I was to get out the door. It was worth it. I can hardly wait to get the larger size.





















And this is Nathan with his spread of cattys


----------



## MARK(BROKEN ARROW) (Apr 12, 2011)

THE HISTORY OF THE WOOD USED TO MAKE YOUR WORKS OF ART ONLY ADD TO THE BEAUTY. AND GOING GREEN IS A GOOD THING!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Tom,

Glad you the frame is a shooter for you. Blood it soon if you haven't already!

Ray,
That frame is a looker. Curly Bubinga over bamboo with walnut spacers and cocobolo palm swells.
Keep me posted on how that particular size works out for you, I have not shot that size as much as the smaller and larger.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I own two of Flippingout's/nathans' and on first handling and shooting know they were the ****.

I have a custom coming to me, but everything else so far makes me look great shooting it.

Thank you again sir and looking forward to more.

cliff


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I hope you all enjoy shooting them as much as i enjoy making them.

Nathan


----------

